# 1949 Farmall Cub 2500$



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Great looking tractor. Runs great for 73 years old. Has a mid mount blade with frame for it. 2500$ Randolph Oh. Send me a message for pictures.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's too nice to use for out plowing up the ground! Need to go into the Farmall Museum. Nice tractor for hayrides!!


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Send me your contact info please. I have a buddy in Randolph who is interested. He's close to the fairgrounds.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

worminator said:


> Send me your contact info please. I have a buddy in Randolph who is interested. He's close to the fairgrounds.


Sent info. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Will throw in a complete parts tractor that ran when parked with mowing deck for 3k I need the room. I think the parts tractor is a 1954


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Still available. Reasonable offers considered. Possibly trade for something with a 3 point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

